# Image Edit Challenge



## frommrstomommy (Sep 12, 2014)

I posted a while back about an image editing challenge for fun.. so here it goes! I'm posting a SOOC image for you to edit as you see fit. I'm sharing my own edit as well. I'm posting a JPG from Flickr and a dropbox link for a RAW file. Maybe they can be put to a poll afterwards if people are up for it truly being a "challenge" lol.. 

SOOC:



CBC_1805 by capturedbybc, on Flickr

MY EDIT:



CBC_1805-2 by capturedbybc, on Flickr

Dropbox RAW file: Dropbox - CBC_1805.NEF


----------



## LimePanda (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's my edit 
Remember that I'm still a noob haha.
Not quite full quality due to file size but not too bad.


----------



## jmurphy (Sep 12, 2014)

I had some free time today so I played around with the pic for a bit.  Not sure which of my edits I like best, but if I had to pick one, I'd say number four.

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## bianni (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow! Ya'll are pretty good! I haven't done much processing of "people." But I may try on this.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## LimePanda (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's my black and white version


----------



## Pejacre (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## bianni (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's a BW version


----------



## ronlane (Sep 13, 2014)

Bonnie,  first of all, nice image to be allowing us to edit and the raw file. I decided to give it a go and used LR4, PSE 11 and Nik Collection to do my edit. I did a few small adjustments and the final crop in LR4. In PSE, I did some spot healing and worked on the eyes. Then I used Nik collections for vibrance, skin softening and gave it a glamour glow. (The glamour glow isn't really my style but I thought it worked for this photo) I went with the 4x5 crop suitable for and 8x10 printout.


----------



## Pejacre (Sep 13, 2014)

It's interesting to see the interpretations of natural light - here in the UK we're used to seeing things in colder light due to the godawful climate so bluer tones look natural to us whereas I've noticed people stateside often edit for warmer tones. 

Can I come live over there?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2014)

I did a color version, trying for the feeling of that warm, American southwest late afternoon/early evening light.




This is my interpretation of Arizona's near-sunset lighting and this lovely woman.Although I liked the color edit I did above, I felt that the real essence of the shot was really more with just her and with less background, so I rotated the photo a bit and cropped in to what I thought made her stand out the most.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 13, 2014)

It's really interesting to me to see how everyone sees and edits the same image. Very cool!


----------



## Pejacre (Sep 13, 2014)

Loving Derrel's second edit.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2014)

Here's my iteration.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 17, 2014)

I like Derrel's cropped and rotated perspective on the shot, interesting that way.

I did ultimately crop an angle into the shot for what I would call the best portrait framing, but the background became very dull since I find the best crop to remove all of the top of the original frame (so I left the shot uncropped for what I'm uploading).


----------



## BCordeiroPhotography (Oct 2, 2014)

Pejacre said:


> View attachment 84227




Great Edit i really love this editing job here


----------



## sm4him (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this! Would have been fun, but I feel certain that any new contribution from me at this point would simply be a duplicate of someone else's.

So, is there going to be a vote? Because Derrel's second edit just ROCKS. 
I love them all and it was a terrific photo to start with, but that is the one that just made me stop and go "Wow!"

I'd love to do this challenge with one of mine! Maybe I'll look through a couple of my recent shoots and pick one to throw out for a challenge!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes! I totally forgot. lol I will try to compile them into a vote tonight or if not then over the weekend for sure.


----------



## BCordeiroPhotography (Oct 3, 2014)

here is my edit.


----------



## Edsport (Oct 4, 2014)

I downloaded the raw file a while back but when i tried to delete it from my computer it wouldn't let me. I was determined and after a couple days and messing around with it i had to delete something in my control panel before it would let me delete it. I could delete any other file but not your raw file. Not sure why. Anyone else have any trouble deleting it?


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 7, 2014)

finally saved all the versions and going to make a new topic for a vote!


----------

